# Hey



## snowman2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm new to this forum. I own an 04 Titan and a 2000 Altima. I can't seem to find the location of the fuse for the Altima's dash light. Brother in law installed a new stereo in it and I think he may have blown a fuse. Appreciate any help......................


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!  

Try posting in the Altima or Audio section to get a fast response :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to copy this to the L30 Altima section. The guys there should be of some help to you.

-Sam


----------



## snowman2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Exalta said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Try posting in the Altima or Audio section to get a fast response :thumbup:


Will do....thanks


----------



## snowman2 (Jan 18, 2005)

stealthb14 said:


> I'm going to copy this to the L30 Altima section. The guys there should be of some help to you.
> 
> -Sam


Appreciate the help....I'll check that section


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

should be in the fuse section under your dash... to the left and under the steering wheel.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also the inside of the fuse cover will have the radio fuse slot marked.
Welcome to the forums.

Troy


----------



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

ur radio fuse should be under the hood, near the altenator


welcome to forum


----------

